#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Прошу помощи

## Александр Игнатенко

Здравствуйте прошу помощи.Ищу учителей врачевателей по Йоге для лечения заболеваний мочевого пузыря (после  операции стоит трубка мочеотводящая ), почек (одна трубка из левой почки , две из правой ),нервной системы,(нервная усталость после 20минут работы с компьютером ),кожи .Прошу всех кто знает  Эмчи Циринга, Эмчи Викторию и других Учителей  врачевателей подсказать  их координаты  .С благодарностью и уважением  Александр.

----------


## Нико

> Здравствуйте прошу помощи.Ищу учителей врачевателей по Йоге для лечения заболеваний мочевого пузыря (после  операции стоит трубка мочеотводящая ), почек (одна трубка из левой почки , две из правой ),нервной системы,(нервная усталость после 20минут работы с компьютером ),кожи .Прошу всех кто знает  Эмчи Циринга, Эмчи Викторию и других Учителей  врачевателей подсказать  их координаты  .С благодарностью и уважением  Александр.


А Вы в Дхарамсалу, Индия, подъехать не сможете? Там лечат эти вещи, а российских я бы не рекомендовала.

----------


## Александр Игнатенко

По состоянию здоровья пока нет

----------


## Нико

> По состоянию здоровья пока нет


Тогда пока лечитесь традиционной медициной, а там посмотрите.

И я бы посоветовала молитвы, но если Вы в них не верите, нет смысла. Считаю, что Вам нужно вплотную этим заняться.

----------


## Александр Игнатенко

Все дело в том, что с 2010 г лечение традиционной медициной, а состояние здоровья инвалидность 2 гр.

----------


## Нико

Вы ходите? У Вас есть средства съездить в Индию? Пишите в личку.

----------

